
How Computing Came About - kevin_morrill
https://buriedreads.com/2019/01/19/how-computing-came-about-part-1/
======
thatinstant
I have been rereading Frank Herbert's Dune so when I read this interesting
article, I thought it could have also been titled "A Historical Who's Who of
Mentats." I am definitely looking forward to Parts 2 through N...

